
Ask HN: How do you decide whether a link is upvote worthy or not? - fazlerocks
People keep blaming Hacker News community for being rude&#x2F;strict. I find the HN homepage very informative but sometimes &#x2F;new has useful links ( with 3-4 upvotes ) that never make it to the homepage.<p>How do you decide which link to upvote?
======
CyberFonic
I only upvote those links that make a contribution to my knowledge,
understanding, awareness of a new trend or technology.

Links to paywalled sites don't get upvoted. Nor do any pages that my ad-
blocker blocks. I rarely upvote wannapreneur or motivational links.

Although I do check /new, I have noticed that the volume of new material is
such that unless you look at the first 90 or so entries a couple of times a
day, you miss good stuff. But that is exactly the sort of addictive behaviour
that I am trying to kick.

